# لكل بنات المنتدي خدو بالكم ( للتحذير )



## monlove (6 سبتمبر 2007)

يابنات المنتدي خلو بالكم 
الؤساله دي جاتلي علي الايميل من صديق بتقول 
www.ava-kyrillos.com بقلم : أحد الأباء الكهنة بناتنا القبطيات يتعرضن لحملة قذرة منظمة من جانب الدولة والمسلمين ومن جانب منظمات اسلامية مشبوهة ومن جانب (منبع الشر) المملكة العربية السعودية التي تمول عمليات الاسلمة في مصر بمختلف اشكالها وخاصة (عملية الاسلمة الجنسية) اي نشر الاسلام باستخدام الجنس سواء باستدراج الفتاة القبطية وتوريطها او بالاختطاف بالقوة من الشارع واغتصاب الفتاة القبطية وحبسها لشهور لمنعها من الهرب ومشاركة مباحث امن الدولة في هذه الجرائم باخفاء مكان الضحية عن اسرتها وحماية المسلم المجرم وتهديد الفتاة القبطية بالاضرار باسرتها واقاربها اذا لم ترضخ للامر الواقع وقيام مباحث امن الدولة بتهديد اسرة الضحية بالاعتقال وتهييجج المسلمين عليهم مما يجعل الضحية واسرتها تخضع للامر الواقع خاصة بعد ان يجبر الامن الضحية القبطية علي التسجيل لبعض الفضائيات او علي سديهات بأنها لم تجبر علي الاسلام اوعلي الزواج وتظهر اوراق الزواج المزورة ( تزويرآ امنيآ ) او ( تزويرآ اسلاميا ) للتغطية علي هذه الجرائم البشعة التي تثبت ان ( الفاشية الدينية الاسلامية ) فاقت في بشاعتها كل انواع الفاشية الاخري وفاقت النازية وفاقت كل الجرائم ضد الانسانية التي ارتكبت او ترتكب في اي زمان ومكان من العالم ورغم ان المسلمين في كل انحاء العالم وخاصة في مصر لايعترفون او يقرون بالحقيقة ابدآ ليس هذا فقط بل يرددون دائمآ عكس الحقيقة ودائمآ نجد ان افعال واقوال المسلمين لابد ان تفهم علي العكس تمامآ فالاكاذيب هي السمة المميزة في كل سلوكايتهم ضد الاقباط وهنا فأن للكذب والخداع الدور المهم والرئيسي في الاضرار بالضحية القبطية !!! فالفتاة المسلمة التي تتقرب الي الفتاة القبطية تستخدم الكذب والخداع حتي تصل الي غرضها لتصبح صديقة ( بالكذب ) لتتمكن من اداء الدور الذي يوكل اليها في استدراج او توريط اواختطاف الفتاة القبطية المخطط لها بالاسلمة الجنسية وتحاول الفتاة المسلمة التودد بكل طرق الخبث والكذب والخداع الي ضحيتها التي غالبآ ماتكون ( نقية القلب والفكر ولاتسئ الظن ) ؟؟؟ وبهذا تكون فريسة سهلة لفتاة مسلمة شريرة لاتعرف شيئآ عن معني الصدق اوالانسانية او الرحمة اوالوفاء اوالاخلاص او الضمير الحي اومعني الصداقة الحقيقة بل الاخطر من كل هذا انها تشعر انها بخيانتها لصديقتها القبطية لا تظلمها انما تسدي وتقدم لها خدمة وتكسب هي الاخري ثوابا عظيمآ ستدخل بسببه الجنة لانها انقذت صديقتها القبطية من الكفر والشرك وادخلتها الاسلام حتي رغمآ عنها ؟؟؟!!! وهذا مرجعه الي الخرافات الاسلامية والاكاذيب الدينية والسلوكيات الخاطئة التي تتعلمها وتتربي هذه الفتاة الشريرة عليها سواء في المنزل او المدرسة اوالمسجد ( مثل ان من يهدي كافر اوكافرة الي الاسلام سوف يدخل الجنة بسبب ذلك مهما كانت افعاله سيئة وسوف يحصل علي بيت في الجنه واحيانا قصر فسيح حسب الحالات التي يدخلها في الاسلام ) !!! ....... الخ كل هذه الخرافات الدينية... ومن هنا فأن خطورة هذه الصداقة علي الفتاة القبطية اكبر مما يتصور البعض لان هذه الصداقة نهايتها مأساوية للفتاة القبطية التي تفقد شرفها وحياتها حتي الدنيوية وحياتها الروحية وفي الدهر الاتي وهذه الصداقة هي بمثابة حكم بالاعدام والتشهير والفضيحة والاذلال علي الفتاة القبطية واسرتها وهناك عدة اسئلة اتوجه بها الي الفتاة القبطية التي تصادق فتاة مسلمة هل من الصداقة الصحيحة ان تصادقي من تؤمن وتعتقد انك كافرة ومشركة وكاذبة وانجيلك محرف ..... الخ كل هذه التهم الكاذبة لكن صديقتك المسلمة تؤمن بصحتها ؟؟؟ وهناك سؤال اخر هل من العقل ان تصادق الفتاة القبطية فتاة مسلة دينها يحلل لها قتل الكافر والكافرة واستحلال اموال وممتلكات ومحرمات الكفار ( وهم غير المسلمين وانت منهم ايتها القبطية لانك تقولين وتؤمنين ان المسيح هو الله والقران كفر من يقول ذلك ) ؟؟؟ وسؤال اخر هل من اللياقة ان تكون هناك صداقة بين الفتاة القبطية وبين فتاة مسلمة تنظر اليها بأنها متبرجة وسافرة ومنحلة اخلاقيا .... الخ ؟؟؟ وسؤال اخر هل من الوفاء والايمان ان تصادق الفتاة القبطية فتاة تحقر من شأن الاله الحقيقي الذي نعبده وتبخس حقه في الالوهية وتكذب اقواله وتنفي تضحياته ومحبته للبشرية وتنفي صلبه ؟؟؟ وسؤال اخر هل هناك شركة بين النور والظلمة او الهارة والنجاسة او الصدق والكذب اوالعدل والظلم ... الخ ؟؟؟ اي صداقة هذه التي الغرض الوحيد منها الاضرار بالصديق والحاق الاذي به ؟؟؟ ومع كل ذلك فأنني اريد توضيح امرآ هامآ جدآ وهو ( انني لا ادعو ابدآ الي الكراهية بين الفتاة القبطية والمسلمة ) لان ذلك ضد المسيحية وضد مبادئها وهناك فارق بين ان نحب الاخريين وبين ان نضر ونؤذي انفسنا بالتعامل معهم وكمثال لتأكيد ذلك هل اذا امتنع انسان مسيحي عن صداقة لص اوتاجر مخدرات او انسان منحرف او انسان يسبب له مشاكل او اذي او ضرر هل هذا يدل علي عدم محبة نحن نجيب ونقول بالطبع لا............ .. يجب علينا محبته كل الناس الابرار والاشرار لكن نبتعد عن الشر و الاشرار دون ان نكره هؤلاء الاشرار بل لابد ان نشفق عليهم ونصلي من اجلهم ( والكنيسة نفسها قديمآ وحديثآ حرمت وقطعت وفرزت كثيرين لتمنع اختلاطهم بالمؤمنين واختلاط المؤمنين بهم درءآ لخطرهم وضررهم واذاهم للمؤمنين ) وكما ان المعاشرات الردية تفسد الاخلاق الجيدة كذلك الصداقات السيئة تفسد الفتاة الجيدة لذلك فأننا نحذر بناتنا القبطيات من الاندماج في هذه الصداقات لانها اكبر خطر علي حياتهن وشرفهن وروحياتهن وكل حالات الخطف والاغتصاب والاسلمة الجنسية كان دور الصديقة المسلمة هو السبب الرئيسي في ضياع البنت القبطية ولتاكيد هذا الامر علي الجميع ان يسمعوا تسجيلآ صوتيا في احدي عظات مثلث الرحمات المتنيح الانبا اثناسيوس مطران بني سويف الراحل وسجله من عشرات السنين وكشف فيه حقيقة استخدام الصداقات بين الفتاة القبطية والمسلمة في الاسلمة بالاكراه ملحوظة ( التسجيل بصوت نيافته وهو موجود علي النت وبالتحديد موقع الهيئة القبطية الامريكية http://www.amcoptic .com بالاضافه الي المواقع الاخري ) نذكر ذلك حتي نمنع اي تشكيك حول صدق هذا الموضوع ... واننا نناشد كل الاسر القبطية ان تراجع صداقات بناتهن والتدخل بالتوعية وابعاد بناتهن عن هذا الخطر الشديد وعلي الخادمات في الكنائس بذل مجهود اكبر في التحذير والتوعية من خطورة هذه النقطة ونحن نثق تمامآ في ان ابعاد بناتنا القبطيات عن هذه الصداقه سينقذ 99% من حالات الاسلمة الجنسية مع عدم الخوف او الرضوخ للحرب النفسية والايحاء بأن هذه دعوة ضد الوحدة الوطنية او النسيج الواحد اوغيرها من الشعارات الكاذبة لان حوادث اسلمة القبطيات اثبتت انه لايوجد نسيج واحد ولا وحدة وطنية انما يوجد مخطط لاسلمة بنات الاقباط بكل الطرق ويشترك فيه كافة المسئولين المسلمين ولتذهب كل هذه الشعارات الكاذبة الي الجحيم اذا كانت مبنية علي جثث وشرف وعرض بناتنا القبطيات نكرر مرة اخري علي كل اب وام منع هذه الصداقات وبكل الطرق الحازمة وتحذير بناتنا من خطرها والافضل ان نبعد بناتنا عن الخطر من ان نصرخ بعد وقوع الخطر ولا يستجيب احد لصراخنا وليعلم كل اب وكل ام وكل اخ ان البنت القبطية التي في اسرته مسئول عنها امام الله اذا تواني عن دفع الخطر المحيق بها خاصة عندما تكون صغيرة في السن وتنقصها الخبرة .... اتمني من الله ان يصل مقالي هذا الي كل اسرة قبطية وان يقرأه كل قبطي وان تقرأه كل خادمة من خادمات الكنيسة واتمني ان يصل تحذيري الي اسماع كل امرأة وفتاة قبطية...... ولي رجاء خاص لمن يقرأ هذا المقال ان يرسله لاخريين من الاقباط وخاصةبناتنا القبطيات وليحفظ الرب بناتنا من الذئاب الخاطفة ومن صداقة الشريرات الذين ينفذون خطط الشيطان ضد ابناء وبنات الله ... www.ava-kyrillos.com 
وربنا قادر انه يحفظنا بس لازم نخلي بالنا 
وربنا معاكم


----------



## Coptic Man (6 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لكل بنات المنتدي خدو بالكم ( للتحذير )*

شكرا علي التحذير 

ونظرا لاهمية الموضوع سوف يتم تثبيته 

الرب يحمي كل بناتنا من كل شر وشبه شر ويكون معاهم دائما


----------



## BITAR (6 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لكل بنات المنتدي خدو بالكم ( للتحذير )*

*تحزير فى محله وضرورى وياريت هذا التحزير*
* يقال فى الكنائس فى الاجتماعات خاصه *
*مرحلة الاعدادى والثانوى تلك المراحله الحرجه *
*التى تشعر الفتاه بذاتها ومحاوله كسب صداقات *
*ولكن للاسف يقعوا فريسه سهله للحيات الرب قادر *
*ان يقى بناتنا وابنائنا من عمل ابليس وكل جنودة*
*الرب يباركك على هذا التحزير*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لكل بنات المنتدي خدو بالكم ( للتحذير )*

ربنا يستر على بناته ويحميهم من شر ك ابليس واعوانه .........شكراً  يا  monlove على نقلك للتحذير وربنا يباركك .


----------



## monlove (6 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لكل بنات المنتدي خدو بالكم ( للتحذير )*

ربنا قادر ان يحفظنا وينجينا 
ويحافظ علي بناتة 
ربنا معانا كلنا


----------



## الراوى (7 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لكل بنات المنتدي خدو بالكم ( للتحذير )*

*منتدانا ليس مكانا نشر اكاذيبكم لاننا لانصدقها*

*ما نشر لديه ما يدعمه من قضايا وحوادث عاصرها اغلب الاقباط المشتركين في المنتدي *

*فلا تضليل بعد الان*

*تريد حوار عقلاني فليكن بتهذهب وهدوء ومنطقية *

*--------*
*coptic man*


----------



## koka_jesus (8 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لكل بنات المنتدي خدو بالكم ( للتحذير )*

مرسى اوى على التحذير 
بس ربنا قادر يحمى بناتة​


----------



## monlove (8 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لكل بنات المنتدي خدو بالكم ( للتحذير )*



koka_jesus قال:


> مرسى اوى على التحذير
> بس ربنا قادر يحمى بناتة​



اكيد ربنا قادر يخمي بناته بس لازم هما يخلوا بالهم 
وربنا معانا


----------



## يا حبيبي يامحمد (8 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لكل بنات المنتدي خدو بالكم ( للتحذير )*

did u said manba'a alshr for the KSA

do not let me say anything about u

and respect my religion

i want all u to stop doing that

i was like the egiption but now i don't

because they do that with islam


----------



## totty (8 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لكل بنات المنتدي خدو بالكم ( للتحذير )*

_ربنا يحافظ علينا ويحمينا من كل شر
الرب قادر ان يحمينا من كل ضربات العدو
أمـــــــــــــــــــين_​


----------



## MarMar2004 (8 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لكل بنات المنتدي خدو بالكم ( للتحذير )*

شكراً يا monlove على نقلك للتحذير وربنا يباركك .


----------



## abn yso3 (8 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لكل بنات المنتدي خدو بالكم ( للتحذير )*

*مرسى كتير جدا يا ا monlove الرب يباركك 
وهو قادر ان يحمى بناته واولاده 
من مثل تلك الافعال التى اعتدنا على سماعها
سلا من رب المجد يسوع معك​*


----------



## monlove (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لكل بنات المنتدي خدو بالكم ( للتحذير )*

شكرا لاهتمامكم بالموضوع 
وربنا يحفظنا ويرعانا


----------



## koko_nana (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لكل بنات المنتدي خدو بالكم ( للتحذير )*

ميرسى جدا على التحذير وربنا يحافظ ويحمى بناتة واولادة من الخطر ومن شر عدو الخير وياريت كلنا نصلى ان مؤامراتهم دى تفشل وان ربنا ينصر شعبة عليهم وياريت الكلام دة يتبعت على كل جروبات الكنايس لان مش كل المسيحين مسجلين فى المنتدى وتقريبا 80% من مسيحيين مصر مشاركين فى جروبات الياهو بتاعت الكنايس فياريت الكلام دة يتبعت على كل جروبات الكنايس وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم
صلوا من اجلى ومن أجل كل بنات وأولاد المسيح


----------



## خالد تادرس (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لكل بنات المنتدي خدو بالكم ( للتحذير )*

الرب يسوع يحمي بناتنا واخواتنا من أي سوء


----------



## losivertheprince (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لكل بنات المنتدي خدو بالكم ( للتحذير )*

سلام المسيح :
أولآ ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك عن الموضوع الهام جدآ ده 
ثانيآ : ارجو من الجميع انهم مش يوصلوا الموضوع ده لمجموعات الياهو فقط لا في الكنائس كمان والتجمعات الشبابيه المسيحيه . لان الاهم ان اكبر طبقة من المسيحين يعرفوه وياخدوا بالهم ؛ مينقطعوش عن الكلام مع زملائهم لكن ياخدوا بالهم وربنا يكمل الباقي .
ثالثآ : الشباب او الاولاد لازم كمان يحذروا كويس لان برضه شيطان الخير بيفكر في سبل ايقاعهم في براثنه ومخالبه الكبيره المتعدده .
وربنا مع اولاده لانهم هما معاه ​


----------



## hanymonir (15 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لكل بنات المنتدي خدو بالكم ( للتحذير )*

من فضلكم ارجو الاهتمام بهذا الموضوع توجد قناة فرنسية بتعمل تصويت على افضل دين من فضلكم ارجو المشاركة نسبة المسيحية ضعيفة جدا الرابط اهو
http://www.arte.tv/fr/934300.htm#


----------



## ღ.¸¸.ريتا.¸¸.ღ (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لكل بنات المنتدي خدو بالكم ( للتحذير )*

اولا لازم نشكر يلي نشر هذا التحذير والتحذير كما قال الكل في محله .
وانا شخصيا وصلني هذا التحذير على بريدي الالكتروني من فترة .
والكل بيقول ربنا حامي بناتو اكييييييييد ربنا راح يحميهم
بس لاتنسو انو في بنات هم بيكونو عايزين يروحو لهذا الطريق لانهم بيكونو بسن المراهقة ومتل مابنعرف انو هاي المرحلة كتير صعبة .
ونحنا بدورنا وقبل كل شي لازم نصلي لكل البنات في السن الحرجة لكي يبقو متمسكات بحب الرب يسوع واكيد بدوره راح يحميهم من كل شر.
الله يبعد السوء واولاد السوء عن بناتنا المسكينات.
شكرا لكم جميعا على جهودكم المبذولة :new8:


----------



## caro/كارو (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لكل بنات المنتدي خدو بالكم ( للتحذير )*

انا ليا صاحبتى الحميمة مسلمة بس احنا أصحاب من 6 سنين و انا وهى ما بندخلش فى الأمور الدينية و علاقتنا فى المدرسة و التليفون تفتكرو فى خطر عليا منها


----------



## RAFAT RAMZY (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لكل بنات المنتدي خدو بالكم ( للتحذير )*

اهم شى فعلا الوالدين بالمنزل لان هما الاساس ولابد من متابعة الصداقات لبنتاتنا ومنعهم


----------



## monlove (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لكل بنات المنتدي خدو بالكم ( للتحذير )*

*اكيد الاسرة هي العامل الاكبر 
وكمان الكنيسة وانا بعتبر المنتدي بيتنا الكبير 
عشان كدة لازم كنت اقدم التحذير*


----------



## ابن العذراء (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لكل بنات المنتدي خدو بالكم ( للتحذير )*

*ده موضوع لازم اخوتنا البنات يخده بالهم منه*


----------



## monlove (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لكل بنات المنتدي خدو بالكم ( للتحذير )*



ابن العذراء قال:


> *ده موضوع لازم اخوتنا البنات يخده بالهم منه*


*
اكيد من غير تفكير اي واحدة تعرفها لازم تقولها علي الموضوع دة 
وربنا يقدم اللي فية الخير 
يا اغلي من المرمر*


----------



## koka_jesus (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لكل بنات المنتدي خدو بالكم ( للتحذير )*

مرسى اوى على التحزير دة بس ربنا اكيد معانا ​


----------



## خالد تادرس (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لكل بنات المنتدي خدو بالكم ( للتحذير )*

عزيزتي كارو ، الرب معك ويحفظك ،،،
ليس هناك أي ضرر في مصاحبة المسلم ما دام لا يتعرض للمس بالدين المسيحي ، وإذا حصل أن تعرض أو  حاول اقناعك بتعاليم دينهم فهناك وجهة نظر وهي أما أن تكوني على معرفة أكيده بالدين تمكنك من الجدال الصحيح لتكوين قناعة لديه في الديانة المسيحية ، أو  إذا كانت عزيزة ووفية لك عدم السماح لها بالحديث عن أمور الدين ، أو محاولة مجالستها مع المختصين من أبناء رعيتنا .


----------



## micky313 (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لكل بنات المنتدي خدو بالكم ( للتحذير )*

احنا فى زمن صعب جدا
و منقدرش نمنع الأختلاط ..... بس السيد المسيح قال كونوا حكماء كالحيات و ودعاء كالحمام   و ربنا يسترها


----------



## twety (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لكل بنات المنتدي خدو بالكم ( للتحذير )*

ربنا يحافظ على شعبه 
وعلى بناته بشكل خاص

ويدافع نه من وسط الذاب الوحشه دى


----------



## monlove (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لكل بنات المنتدي خدو بالكم ( للتحذير )*

*ربنا قادر انه يحافظ علينا بس نرجعلة 
اتمني كل واحد يراجع نفسة  *


----------



## ينبوع المحبة (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لكل بنات المنتدي خدو بالكم ( للتحذير )*

*ميرسى monlove

على تحذيرك

وربنا قادر انة يحفظ بناتة من فخاخ ابليس

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## اغريغوريوس (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لكل بنات المنتدي خدو بالكم ( للتحذير )*

شكرنز للتحزير وربنا  بيحافظ عليكو


----------



## بنت الرب (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لكل بنات المنتدي خدو بالكم ( للتحذير )*

الرب فعلا قادر يحمي بناته من شرهم لكن مفيش مانع اننا ناخد حذرنا  منهم ونخلي بالنا من نفسنا لاننا بقينا في زمن كله اشرار ووحوش وياريت نصلي لربنا علشان ياخد باله من بناته


----------



## safsofeh (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لكل بنات المنتدي خدو بالكم ( للتحذير )*

*ربنا ما بنسى حدا​*


----------



## اغريغوريوس (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لكل بنات المنتدي خدو بالكم ( للتحذير )*

مرسى اوى على التحذير monlove


----------



## losivertheprince (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لكل بنات المنتدي خدو بالكم ( للتحذير )*

*سلام المسيح :
ياحول الله يارب ده انت بقيت غريب قوي يا ابو اسم غريب انت 
طبعآ اتأكدنا جدآ من الموضوع وعندنا العينات علي كده واسأل محلات التوحيد والنور ولا اجيبلك بقية القائمة يا ابني انت ولا بلاش ربنا معاك*​


----------



## sondos_m2006 (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لكل بنات المنتدي خدو بالكم ( للتحذير )*

ميرسى قوى على التحذير وربنا يحمينا و يحفظنا لانهم مش رحمينا حتى فى المترو شغالين دعوة وموقف طريف حصل فى المترو فى شهر رمضان مع صاحبتى طبعا شهر رمضان يعنى متسولين واحدة من المتسولين بتقولها ادينى يا بنتى ربتا يهديكى للاسلام و من كده كتير


----------



## sondos_m2006 (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الصفات الحيوانية*



شنودة هربز قال:


> الصفات الحيوانية
> 
> الـــــرب خـــــــروف
> 
> ...


بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس اله واحد امين
اولا انا عايزة اسال سؤال للاخ شنودة(الله العالم بقية اسمه ده معناه ايه) بس مش مهم انت مفصول بامر المنتدى ليه بتكتبز بلاش دى مش مهم مش انا اللى مسئولة عن كده ايه اللى جاب ردك ده للموضوع هنا ده تحذير مش بنتكلم فى اسلاميات او اسئلة واجوبة ويريت توفر نصايحك لنفسك وحاول تفوق زى ما غيرك فاقوا احنا مؤمنين بالمسيح و بديننا المسيحية وحاجات كتيرة تخلينا متأكدين من ديننا دين الهى ابسطها ظهورات العدرا و القديسين ولا مش فاكر ظهور العدرا على قبة كنيسة الزيتون فىمصر يوم 2 ابريل عام 1968 و غير كده فى ظهورات كتيرة ولغاية دلوقتى بس دى مشهورة جدا وشاف الظهور مسيحين ومسلمين لا ده اول ناس يشوفوا العدرا كانوا عمال الجراج المسلمين ده اثبات سماوى طبعا وغير المعجزات اللى بتتم لغاية اليوم ببركة و صلوات القديسين عنا امام عرش النعمة ده طبعا غير الاعداد المسلمة اللى بتتدخل المسيحية كل يوم فى العالم بدعوة من الله نفسه وبايمان كامل ورهيب جدا و مستعدين للاستشهاد(مش مخطوفين). يا سيدى احمد ربنا براحتك على القران شوف الاخطاء اللغويةالنحوية اللى فيه يا مؤسسين اللغة العربية و الكلام اللى موجود فيه بصراحة انا مش قادرة اقول وصف الكلام ده لانها كلمة صعبة على طهارة لسانى لانى على صورة المسيح ومثاله لكن هاقول اقل وصف وهو اباحى على الاقل احنا عندنا فى الانجيل مفيش كده كلام كله تعفف يعنى سماوى اما الاوصاف اللى بتكون على الله مثل الاسد وغيرها دى رمز قصدنا بيه المسيح من الحيوان ده وكانوا بيستخدموه الكارزين قديما فى التبشير فمثلا دولة معينة تحب القوة والشجاعة فالمسيح كالاسد فى القوة والشجاعة(راجع اسلوب التشبيه يا بتوع اللغة العربية) والمسيح اتهان واتصلب علشانا احنا ولاده علشان يخلصنا من خطية ادم وده موضوع لاهوتى ليه اسبابه زى ليه الصليب بالذات وليه كل حاجة حصلت ى عملية الفداء ده موضوع كبير قوى وليه كذا طرف لو اتكلمنا فيه هنا مش هيكفينا 10 صفحات. اخيرا الله يسامحك على اى كلمة انت قلتها علة الله فى ردك هو هايعرف يخليك اينه ازاى ربنا يهديك و يسامحك و يرحمك .


----------



## sondos_m2006 (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الصفات الحيوانية*



شنودة هربز قال:


> الصفات الحيوانية
> 
> الـــــرب خـــــــروف
> 
> ...


بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس اله واحد امين
اولا انا عايزة اسال سؤال للاخ شنودة(الله العالم بقية اسمه ده معناه ايه) بس مش مهم انت مفصول بامر المنتدى ليه بتكتبز بلاش دى مش مهم مش انا اللى مسئولة عن كده ايه اللى جاب ردك ده للموضوع هنا ده تحذير مش بنتكلم فى اسلاميات او اسئلة واجوبة ويريت توفر نصايحك لنفسك وحاول تفوق زى ما غيرك فاقوا احنا مؤمنين بالمسيح و بديننا المسيحية وحاجات كتيرة تخلينا متأكدين من ديننا دين الهى ابسطها ظهورات العدرا و القديسين ولا مش فاكر ظهور العدرا على قبة كنيسة الزيتون فىمصر يوم 2 ابريل عام 1968 و غير كده فى ظهورات كتيرة ولغاية دلوقتى بس دى مشهورة جدا وشاف الظهور مسيحين ومسلمين لا ده اول ناس يشوفوا العدرا كانوا عمال الجراج المسلمين ده اثبات سماوى طبعا وغير المعجزات اللى بتتم لغاية اليوم ببركة و صلوات القديسين عنا امام عرش النعمة ده طبعا غير الاعداد المسلمة اللى بتتدخل المسيحية كل يوم فى العالم بدعوة من الله نفسه وبايمان كامل ورهيب جدا و مستعدين للاستشهاد(مش مخطوفين). يا سيدى احمد ربنا براحتك على القران شوف الاخطاء اللغويةالنحوية اللى فيه يا مؤسسين اللغة العربية و الكلام اللى موجود فيه بصراحة انا مش قادرة اقول وصف الكلام ده لانها كلمة صعبة على طهارة لسانى لانى على صورة المسيح ومثاله لكن هاقول اقل وصف وهو اباحى على الاقل احنا عندنا فى الانجيل مفيش كده كلام كله تعفف يعنى سماوى اما الاوصاف اللى بتكون على الله مثل الاسد وغيرها دى رمز قصدنا بيه المسيح من الحيوان ده وكانوا بيستخدموه الكارزين قديما فى التبشير فمثلا دولة معينة تحب القوة والشجاعة فالمسيح كالاسد فى القوة والشجاعة(راجع اسلوب التشبيه يا بتوع اللغة العربية) والمسيح اتهان واتصلب علشانا احنا ولاده علشان يخلصنا من خطية ادم وده موضوع لاهوتى ليه اسبابه زى ليه الصليب بالذات وليه كل حاجة حصلت ى عملية الفداء ده موضوع كبير قوى وليه كذا طرف لو اتكلمنا فيه هنا مش هيكفينا 10 صفحات. اخيرا الله يسامحك على اى كلمة انت قلتها علة الله فى ردك هو هايعرف يخليك اينه ازاى ربنا يهديك و يسامحك و يرحمك .


----------



## monlove (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لكل بنات المنتدي خدو بالكم ( للتحذير )*

*انا سمعت اني في الاسكندرية في حالات خطف جديدة 
وبعمل تقرير عنها قريب 
ويجماعة الموضوع مش هزار البنات بجد خدوا بالكم 
واتاكدوا من التاكسي او الميكروباص 
لاني الضربة اغلبها بتيجي منه *


----------



## nagi-faraaoon (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لكل بنات المنتدي خدو بالكم ( للتحذير )*

اسمحو لى ان اقول انا الضعيف عن تجارب عشتها بالفعل كثير من المكتوب حقيقى ولا داعى للتقليل منة واسمعو الاتى 1- لاتثق بصداقتهم   كن فقط صاحب على الهامش 2- لاداعى لافشاء اسارك لهم  3-  تعامل معهم بحرص 4- لاتتدخل كثيرا فى المناقشات 5-  حذارى والمنقبات فكلامهم المعسول سو سريع القتل 6- كن  واصق ان  مسيحك حينما قال ( كونو حكماء كالحيات وودعاء كالحمام) كان يدعونا الى الحرص ممن يطلبونكم الى العالم ومملكتة  الباطلة  +++القدير يحارب عنكن امين+++


----------



## Theservantofthe (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لكل بنات المنتدي خدو بالكم ( للتحذير )*

*ربنا  يحمى  كل  بناته  و اولاده 

موضوع  مهم  جدا  

و لازم كل  بنت  و كل ست  مسيحيه  تحط  الكلام  ده  في  دماغها 

و اى  صداقه  يشتبه  في  الغرض  الحقيقي  منها لازم  تبتر  فورا 

مهما كانت صداقه  قويه  و عميقه

 و سواءا  رضيت  بناتنا  او  لم  يرضوا​*

:94:​


----------



## meraa (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لكل بنات المنتدي خدو بالكم ( للتحذير )*

شكرا كثير على التحذير وربنا يحافظ على بناته 
وعلى افكارهم ويحمينا من كل شر


----------



## برنسيسةاسكندرية (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لكل بنات المنتدي خدو بالكم ( للتحذير )*

*بسم الاب البادى والابن الفادى والروح القدس علية قوتى واعتمادى
موضوع رائع جدا وربنا يحمىشعبة اجميعن وربنا معنا جميعا بس برضو الاحتياط واجب 
_______________________
صلو من اجلى*


----------



## ahmedmoustafa (22 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لكل بنات المنتدي خدو بالكم ( للتحذير )*

عيب ان يشعر النصارى فى مصر بهذا الشعور السىء فهو شعور مستورد من بلاد خارجية هدفها تحطيم هذا الشعب والهاؤه عن قضاياه القوميه وزرع الفتن بين  افراده فنحن لا نستطيع ان نفرق بين مسلم ومسيحى الا عند الصلاة او بعض الاسماء فلا داعى لرعب بلا معنى فمن بقى مسيحى بعد 1400 سنه من الاسلام يدل على سماحة الاسلام وليس اختطاف الفتيات الصغيرات اللاتى لا حول لهن ولا قوة ليستقوى بهن المسلمون كيف وهن لا يستطعن حماية انفسهن؟


----------



## samara (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لكل بنات المنتدي خدو بالكم ( للتحذير )*

انا بقا بقول ما فيش داعي نشوه صورة الاسلام لهذه الدرجة ولو كان الاسلام هيك رالرب ما خلاه وفضله على المسيح  والاسلاميين والمسلمين مش هيك بس البقى على البنت الي بتعمل عملتها وبتحطها في شباب الاسلام الي ما بيرضاه على بنتو ما بيرضاه على بنات الناس مهما كانت البنت سواء مسيحية او لا  وعلشان اقدر ااكون الكم صديق مقرب لا تحرجونا بهتافات مش لازمة عن اسلامنا ودياناتنا او رسلنا وانا حاابب اني اكون مشارك بس انا راح استنا منكم رد يرسالة على المسنجر  اشوف رايكم فيها بالنسبة الي وهل ستقبلوني صديق واخ الكم ام لا واتمنى التوفيق لاخوانا  المسيح وتحياتي الخاصةsamara


----------



## maro20092 (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لكل بنات المنتدي خدو بالكم ( للتحذير )*

ربنا يستر على بناته ويحميهم من شر ك ابليس واعوانه


----------



## sherif samaan (5 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لكل بنات المنتدي خدو بالكم ( للتحذير )*

الشيطان يستخدم اعوانة ومن هم الات طيعة فى يدية لذلك يجب علينا ان نبعد عنهم وننتصر عليهم وعلى فخاخ ابليس بالصلاة لان الصلاة شركة مع المسيح واتحاد ارادتة الالهية وارادتنا البشرية وان كان يسوع ايدة دايما معانا ومشيئتة قبل مشيئتنا دائما لا يمكن لانتصار ابليس او اى من اعوانة


----------



## sherif samaan (5 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لكل بنات المنتدي خدو بالكم ( للتحذير )*

الشيطان يستخدم اعوانة ومن هم الات طيعة فى يدية لذلك يجب علينا ان نبعد عنهم وننتصر عليهم وعلى فخاخ ابليس بالصلاة لان الصلاة شركة مع المسيح واتحاد ارادتة الالهية وارادتنا البشرية وان كان يسوع ايدة دايما معانا ومشيئتة قبل مشيئتنا دائما لا يمكن لانتصار ابليس او اى من اعوانة


----------



## ناصر الإسلام (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لكل بنات المنتدي خدو بالكم ( للتحذير )*

أقول لك :  لقد أسمعت لو نادين حيا ولكن لا حياة لمن تنادي .   هل بناتكم هن بنات الله؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
حشى وكلا ليسوا بنات الله وليسوا أقاربه بل مخلوقاته الضعاف مثلهم مثل سائر المخلوقات . والله واحد أحد ليس له ولد ولا بنت ولا مساعد فهو عندما يريد شيئا لا يخسر سوى كلمة (كن) فيكون ما أراد بإذن الله
وهذا ليس لأحد سوى الله ربنا ورب العالمين ورب الكون وما فيه . وأنتم وساداتكم والله لن تستطيعوا خلق ذبابة واحدة  . وهذا ليس استهزاء مني بل حقيقة . ولا اقول لك بانني أستطيع لكن أؤمن بالله العظيم وهو يهديني ويخلق ويسخر لي ما لي حاجة فيه سبحانه وتعالى ما أعظمه
مشكور على الموضوع المتميز والمثبت


----------



## nagi-faraaoon (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لكل بنات المنتدي خدو بالكم ( للتحذير )*

 الاخ المبارك  المسمى (نلصر الاسلام )قبل ما ترد افهم ؟بناتنا فعلا بنات اللة وعلشان فهمكم انتم المسلمين مبنى على الجنس فقط افهمك اولاد او بنات اللة هم العاملين بوصياة العارفين اسمة المغسولين بدمة ال اتسفك على الصليب +++مش الى هو خلفهم  من الزواج افهم


----------



## ناصر الإسلام (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لكل بنات المنتدي خدو بالكم ( للتحذير )*

أقول لك :  لقد أسمعت لو نادين حيا ولكن لا حياة لمن تنادي .   هل بناتكم هن بنات الله؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
حشى وكلا ليسوا بنات الله وليسوا أقاربه بل مخلوقاته الضعاف مثلهم مثل سائر المخلوقات . والله واحد أحد ليس له ولد ولا بنت ولا مساعد فهو عندما يريد شيئا لا يخسر سوى كلمة (كن) فيكون ما أراد بإذن الله
وهذا ليس لأحد سوى الله ربنا ورب العالمين ورب الكون وما فيه . وأنتم وساداتكم والله لن تستطيعوا خلق ذبابة واحدة  . وهذا ليس استهزاء مني بل حقيقة . ولا اقول لك بانني أستطيع لكن أؤمن بالله العظيم وهو يهديني ويخلق ويسخر لي ما لي حاجة فيه سبحانه وتعالى ما أعظمه
مشكور على الموضوع المتميز والمثبت


----------



## nagi-faraaoon (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لكل بنات المنتدي خدو بالكم ( للتحذير )*

أحلامك شيطانية يا ميمى  
4/2/2003  
الأخت ميمى من جدة أرسلت تسأل :
رأيت فى المنام مجموعة من النساء مرتديات الحجاب الأسود جالسات، وأردت العبور من خلالهن، وكان هناك منديل يوجد بداخله يقال إنه من الجن، فقالوا لى لا تمرى من فوقه فمررت، فما تفسير ذلك؟
يقول الشيخ نبيل محمد بن سيرين المصرى: 
حلم من الشيطان، اتفلى عن يسارك ثلاثًا، وقولى خيرًا نؤتى، شرًا نتوقى، أعوذ بالله من الشيطان. 

 احكم انت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ناصر الإسلام (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لكل بنات المنتدي خدو بالكم ( للتحذير )*

يا لك من إنسان متشائم أكثر من التشاؤم . اسمع يا أخي أحلامكم أولا لا تضركم ولا تنفعكم لأنه مجرد حلم وعليك أن تفرق ما بين الحلم والرؤيا يا صديقي. فالرؤيا من الله والحلم من الشيطان
وأشكرك على سؤالك المهم والحلو
والسلام على المسلمين ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته


----------



## ناصر الإسلام (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لكل بنات المنتدي خدو بالكم ( للتحذير )*

يا لك من إنسان متشائم أكثر من التشاؤم . اسمع يا أخي أحلامكم أولا لا تضركم ولا تنفعكم لأنه مجرد حلم وعليك أن تفرق ما بين الحلم والرؤيا يا صديقي. فالرؤيا من الله والحلم من الشيطان
وأشكرك على سؤالك المهم والحلو
نسأل الله أن يهديك إلى الإسلام وينور قلبك. 
والسلام على المسلمين ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته


----------



## christin (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لكل بنات المنتدي خدو بالكم ( للتحذير )*

*ربنا موجود 
وهو قادر ان يحمي بناته من اي شيطان يحاول ان يأذيهن*


----------



## مرمر مرمورة (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لكل بنات المنتدي خدو بالكم ( للتحذير )*

ربنا يسترها معانا كلنا


----------



## زهرة الربيع (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لكل بنات المنتدي خدو بالكم ( للتحذير )*

يسلمو ع التحذير و الرب يبارك شعبو و يحميه


تحياتي


----------



## fredyyy (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لكل بنات المنتدي خدو بالكم ( للتحذير )*

*ناصر *
*يا لك من إنسان متشائم أكثر من التشاؤم . *


*المؤمن له وصية بأن لا يتفائل أو يتشائم ... مكتوب *

*(لا تَاكُلُوا بِالدَّمِ. لا تَتَفَاءَلُوا وَلا تَعِيفُوا. )*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*


*اسمع يا أخي أحلامكم أولا لا تضركم ولا تنفعكم لأنه مجرد حلم وعليك أن تفرق ما بين الحلم والرؤيا يا صديقي. فالرؤيا من الله والحلم من الشيطان*


*هناك تضارب في كلامك ... كيف أن الأحلام لا تضر ... وفي نفس الوقت من الشيطان *

*الكتاب المقدس يخبرنا أن الله يمكنه إستخدام الأحلام لمن يريد ... مكتوب :*

*التكوين 20 ::3 *
*فَجَاءَ اللهُ الَى ابِيمَالِكَ فِي حُلْمِ اللَّيْلِ وَقَالَ لَهُ: «هَا انْتَ مَيِّتٌ مِنْ اجْلِ الْمَرْاةِ الَّتِي اخَذْتَهَا فَانَّهَا مُتَزَوِّجَةٌ بِبَعْلٍ». *


*التكوين 20 :6 *
*فَقَالَ لَهُ اللهُ فِي الْحُلْمِ: انَا ايْضا عَلِمْتُ انَّكَ بِسَلامَةِ قَلْبِكَ فَعَلْتَ هَذَا. وَانَا ايْضا امْسَكْتُكَ عَنْ انْ تُخْطِئَ الَيَّ لِذَلِكَ لَمْ ادَعْكَ تَمَسُّهَا. *


*التكوين 28 :12*
*وَرَاى حُلْما وَاذَا سُلَّمٌ مَنْصُوبَةٌ عَلَى الارْضِ وَرَاسُهَا يَمَسُّ السَّمَاءَ وَهُوَذَا مَلائِكَةُ اللهِ صَاعِدَةٌ وَنَازِلَةٌ عَلَيْهَا *

*التكوين 31 :11*
*وَقَالَ لِي مَلاكُ اللهِ فِي الْحُلْمِ: يَا يَعْقُوبُ. فَقُلْتُ: هَئَنَذَا. *


*التكوين 31 :24*
*وَاتَى اللهُ الَى لابَانَ الارَامِيِّ فِي حُلْمِ اللَّيْلِ وَقَالَ لَهُ: «احْتَرِزْ مِنْ انْ تُكَلِّمَ يَعْقُوبَ بِخَيْرٍ اوْ شَرٍّ». *


*التكوين 37 :5*
*وَحَلُمَ يُوسُفُ حُلْما وَاخْبَرَ اخْوَتَهُ فَازْدَادُوا ايْضا بُغْضا لَهُ. *

*الملوك الأول 3 :5*
*فِي جِبْعُونَ تَرَاءَى الرَّبُّ لِسُلَيْمَانَ فِي حُلْمٍ لَيْلاً. وَقَالَ اللَّهُ: [اسْأَلْ مَاذَا أُعْطِيكَ]. *


*دانيال 4 :18*
*هَذَا الْحُلْمُ رَأَيْتُهُ أَنَا نَبُوخَذْنَصَّرَ الْمَلِكَ. أَمَّا أَنْتَ يَا بَلْطَشَاصَّرُ فَبَيِّنْ تَعْبِيرَهُ لأَنَّ كُلَّ حُكَمَاءِ مَمْلَكَتِي لاَ يَسْتَطِيعُونَ أَنْ يُعَرِّفُونِي بِالتَّعْبِيرِ. أَمَّا أَنْتَ فَتَسْتَطِيعُ لأَنَّ فِيكَ رُوحَ الآلِهَةِ الْقُدُّوسِينَ. *

*متى 1 :20*
*وَلَكِنْ فِيمَا هُوَ مُتَفَكِّرٌ فِي هَذِهِ الأُمُورِ إِذَا مَلاَكُ الرَّبِّ قَدْ ظَهَرَ لَهُ فِي حُلْمٍ قَائِلاً: يَا يُوسُفُ ابْنَ دَاوُدَ لاَ تَخَفْ أَنْ تَأْخُذَ مَرْيَمَ امْرَأَتَكَ لأَنَّ الَّذِي حُبِلَ بِهِ فِيهَا هُوَ مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ. *
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*


*نسأل الله أن يهديك إلى ..... وينور قلبك. *


*أكتب في ما لا يزيد عن ثلاثة أسطر إلى ماذا ومن تريد أن تهدينا *
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*


*والسلام على ...... ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته *


*فاقد السلام لا يستطيع أن يعطيه ... لأنه منفصل عن الله مانح السلام*

*ولا رحمة للبعيد عن إله الرحمة*

*ولا بركة للذي يكره إله كل بركة*


----------



## طلعت خيري (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لكل بنات المنتدي خدو بالكم ( للتحذير )*

انا اعتقد هذا التحذير مبالغ فيه وان كان هناك اعتداء فان هذا الاعتداء لايفعله مسلم يعرف الله 
ربما هو اعتداء حكومي باسم القانون لاعلاقه له بالاسلام


----------



## kahk2008 (25 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لكل بنات المنتدي خدو بالكم ( للتحذير )*

*سيناريو مبالغ فيه جدا ولا ينم عن حقائق توجد فى مجتمعنا وكلنا نعلم ذلك
فكفى لعب بالمشاعر وكفى رسم اوهام من نسج الخيال المريض*


----------



## fredyyy (25 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لكل بنات المنتدي خدو بالكم ( للتحذير )*

*kahk2008*

*تعلم كيف تنتقي ألفاظك بإحترام كي يحترمك الجميع *


----------



## سامح إمام (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لكل بنات المنتدي خدو بالكم ( للتحذير )*

اختى منى 
كلامك لادليل عليه ويؤجج الفتنة بين المسيحين والمسلمين هناك ايدى خفية من مصلحتها احداث فتنة طائفية لهدم بلدنا العزيزة مصر فيجب لانعطيهم تلك الفرصة ووتتحطم محاولاتهم على صخرة الوحدة الوطنية 
كما حدث فى ثورة 1919


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لكل بنات المنتدي خدو بالكم ( للتحذير )*

+++ يوجد دفع ، لأن تكون بناتنا بشكل مفضوح : ملابس نصف عارية وملابس لاصقة !!!!! مما يعطى الحجة لمن يريدها .
+++++++++ فلنصلح أحوالنا ، لكى يساعدنا الله ، فإنه لا يساعد المستهترين ، *بل الذين يضعون كل حياتهم فى يده :- *.*   [ الذين فى يدى ، لا يقدر أحد أن يأخذهم منى  ]*​


----------



## طلعت خيري (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لكل بنات المنتدي خدو بالكم ( للتحذير )*



سامح إمام قال:


> اختى منى
> كلامك لادليل عليه ويؤجج الفتنة بين المسيحين والمسلمين هناك ايدى خفية من مصلحتها احداث فتنة طائفية لهدم بلدنا العزيزة مصر فيجب لانعطيهم تلك الفرصة ووتتحطم محاولاتهم على صخرة الوحدة الوطنية
> كما حدث فى ثورة 1919



اشكركم

هنا لابد ان يكون للعقلاء دور كبير والا هذا الاحتقان الديني 
سوف ينفجر يموما ما  وان المسلمين والمسيحين سوف يكرهون الارض التي يعيشون عليها

واقرب مثل حدث في التاريخ المعاصر ماحصل في العراق 
الحرب الاهليه التي حصدت الملاين من الابرياء بدون سبب 

هنا لابدن ان يكون للبالغين والعقلاء دور كبير بالتوعيه
والا سوف يعصف في البلاد من هواجهل الناس من الطرفين


----------



## عبدربه (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لكل بنات المنتدي خدو بالكم ( للتحذير )*

يا اخى خلى الكلام فيه شويه عقلانيه
للاسف الشديد الجميع سخن على كلامك قوى قوى
لا الاول انت جاوبنى
لماذا لا يكون التاثير بالعكس يعنى بدل ما تحذر البنات المسيحيات من المسلمات قول لهم صاحبى البنت المسلمه و ابداى كلميها عن دينها و محمد و ازاى ان الاسلام جعلها زى العبيد و ان تحريرها على يد يسوع المسيح يبقى انت ممكن تكسب كل يوم بنت مسلمه تدخل المسيحيه
السؤال التانى
ليه اعداد المسيحين الداخلين للاسلام اضعاف الخارجين منه و ليه الخوف من الاسلام كده مع ان التبشير بالمسيح الان اصبح رسمى و مصرح به من شيخ الازهر هداه الله
هل البنت المسيحيه ساذجه و عبيطه واى كلمه تاخدها من دينها لدين تانى يا استاذ لو جيت تقنع شاب ما يلبس فانله لونها فاقع شويه هيطلع عينك و مش هنقدر عليه فما بالك بمعادات اهلها و مطارده الكنيسه و الحبس فى الدير و خلافه مش سهل كده
هل تعتقد وانت اعلم منى بذلك ان الكنيسه عندكم تالوا جهدا لصب هذا الحذر ولا اريد ان اقول الكره فى نفوسكم منذ حداثتكم يبقى ليه الخوف و التحذير


----------



## fredyyy (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لكل بنات المنتدي خدو بالكم ( للتحذير )*

*عبد ربة*
*ان التبشير بالمسيح الان اصبح رسمى ....*

*نعم لقد حان الوقت الذي يستطيع الناس أن يعرفوا الطريق الحقيقي الى الله*

*بكل الوسائل *
*وفي كل وقت *
*وفي كل البلاد *
*وبـكـل اللغـات *
*وبـكـل قـوة الله *
*ولجميع الأجناس*
*ولجميع الأجيـــال *


*المسيح يدعو الجميع قبل فوات الأوان*​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لكل بنات المنتدي خدو بالكم ( للتحذير )*

+++ الإخوة الأحباء 
++++ أولاً :- غالبية المسلمين هم أشخاص أفاضل جداً ، بل وهم أنفسهم يتضررون ويخافون من المتطرفين ، فينبغى ألاً نعمم الكلام ، بل نحدد إتجاهات الذين يتهجمون علينا ، وهو ما تم فى المقالة فعلاً  .
++++  ثانياً :- الضرر المنظم الواقع علينا ، هو حقيقة ، كل من ينفيها ، أو يصفها بغير أوصافها الحقيقية ، يزيد المشكلة  ، مثلما أن إنكار وجود مرض السرطان ، يؤدى لعدم علاجه ، وبالتالى يسمح له بالإنتشار فى كل الجسم ، مما يزيد صعوبة العلاج .
++++ ثالثاً : -  الذين يطلبون السلامة الشخصية ، ويهملون المصلحة العامة ، سيكون نصيبهم مثل مصير أحد الرؤساء ، واللبيب بالإشارة يفهم .
++++ رابعاً :- وكما أنه يوجد دور على غيرنا ، فإنه يوجد دور علينا نحن ، فمنظر بناتنا صار فضيحة ، بالمقارنة بشخصيتنا الشرقية المـُحافـِظة .
++++ خامساً :- على شبابنا ، أن يعلموا أنهم يتعرضون لظروف خاصة ،فإما الإستمرار أو الإنقراض ، فلذلك يجب ‘ن يقبلوا العمل الشاق والغير مجزى ، وأن يعملوا فيه بكل قوتهم ،  وبأعلى المعنويات ، فإن فارق الجهد وفارق الدخل ، محفوظ عند الله الذى يعلم أىَّ ظروف تحيط بنا ، فإنه  مكتوب  :-

*[SIZE="5[CENTER]"][ أَمَّا أَنَا فَقُلْتُ : عَبَثاً تَعِبْتُ بَاطِلاً ، وَفَارِغاً أَفْنَيْتُ قُدْرَتِي. لَكِنَّ حَقِّي عِنْدَ الرَّبِّ وَعَمَلِي عِنْدَ إِلَهِي. ][/[/CENTER]SIZE]* 
 إشعياء 49: 4


----------



## عبدربه (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لكل بنات المنتدي خدو بالكم ( للتحذير )*

العضو فريدى
يا صديقى انا مع ان يتم التبشير بالمسيحيه
انا ضد سياسه تكميم الافواه فى اى ظرف و فى كل مكان
و لكن لماذا هذه هى النقطه الوحيده التى اقتبستها من كلماتى


----------



## fredyyy (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لكل بنات المنتدي خدو بالكم ( للتحذير )*

*عبد ربه*
*و لكن لماذا هذه هى النقطه الوحيده التى اقتبستها من كلماتى*

*لأنها هدف المنتدى الرئيسي *

*وهي هدف أهداف الـحـياة *

*لأنها تتكلم عـن الإنـقـاذ*

*فبها نعرف الله بالحق*

*فتتقدس *
** أجســادنا *
** ورغبانتا *
** وكلماتنا*
** وأهدافنا *
** وميولنا *
** وأفعالنا *
** وأفكارنا *


----------



## عبدربه (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لكل بنات المنتدي خدو بالكم ( للتحذير )*

انا ليس لى تعليق


----------



## BROUCE (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لكل بنات المنتدي خدو بالكم ( للتحذير )*



مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> +++ الإخوة الأحباء
> ++++ أولاً :- غالبية المسلمين هم أشخاص أفاضل جداً ، بل وهم أنفسهم يتضررون ويخافون من المتطرفين ، فينبغى ألاً نعمم الكلام ، بل نحدد إتجاهات الذين يتهجمون علينا ، وهو ما تم فى المقالة فعلاً  .
> ++++  ثانياً :- الضرر المنظم الواقع علينا ، هو حقيقة ، كل من ينفيها ، أو يصفها بغير أوصافها الحقيقية ، يزيد المشكلة  ، مثلما أن إنكار وجود مرض السرطان ، يؤدى لعدم علاجه ، وبالتالى يسمح له بالإنتشار فى كل الجسم ، مما يزيد صعوبة العلاج .
> ++++ ثالثاً : -  الذين يطلبون السلامة الشخصية ، ويهملون المصلحة العامة ، سيكون نصيبهم مثل مصير أحد الرؤساء ، واللبيب بالإشارة يفهم .
> ...



*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
                                  من أكثر من رأيت فى هذا المنتدى عقلانيه هو الأستاذ مكرم فهذا هو الحوار الصحيح.
*الساده الأفاضل *
                               بفرض أن ما تقولونه صحيح فإنه يجب عدم الحكم على الدين من أفعال المنتسبين إليه , ولو كانت نظرتنا نحن المسلمين ظالمه لقلنا أن الدين المسيحى دين إرهاب لما رأيناه جميعا من أفعال الجنود الأمريكان فى الدول الأسلاميه ولكن كما قلت أنفا لا يجب الحكم على الدين من المنتسبين إليه.:lightbulb:


----------



## BROUCE (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لكل بنات المنتدي خدو بالكم ( للتحذير )*

*صحيح أن ديننا مختلف ويوجد منقاشات ولكن يجب ألا ننسى أننا نعيش فى بلد واحد ووطن واحد وأن الحكم فى مصائرنا لله الواحد القهار*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لكل بنات المنتدي خدو بالكم ( للتحذير )*

الأخ الفاضل / BROUCE 
++++ أشكرك ، وأؤكد على أن المسالمة التى نلتزم بها ، هى ليست فقط لواجب المواطنة والجيرة والمصلحة العامة .
++++++ فمع أن كل ذلك صحيح وصالح وضرورى ، إلاّ أنه يوجد سبب سابق -- فى الأهمية --على كل هذه الأسباب ، وهو أن الله هو السلام ذاته ، ومن لا يسلك بالسلام ، لن يخسر الناس والدنيا فقط ، بل سيخصر الله ذاته .
++++ وعندنا وصايا حازمة وحاسمة ، توجب علينا مسالمة الناس ، بل وحتى أعداءنا ، إذ يطالبنا الله بترجيح كفة الحياة الأبدية على الدنيوية ، فإن كنا فى موقف الخيار بين المسالمة مع الموت ، والعداوة مع حياة الدنيا ، فإننا نختار الآخرة السعيدة الدائمة ، على مكاسب الدنيا كلها .
++++++ ولذلك السبب ، فإننا لا نتوانى عن تحذير  إخوتنا المسيحيين ، من أنَّ كل خروج على وصية المسالمة والمحبة للجميع ، حتى للذين يعادوننا ويضطهدوننا ، لن تكون نتيجتها مجرد الخسارة الوقتية ، بل خسارة الحياة الأبدية ، حتى لو كان دافعهم هو الشهادة لكلمة الحق ، بل يجب أن تكون كلمة الحق مُصـْلـَحـَة بملح ، كما يقول الإنجيل :- 

[  اُسْلُكُوا بِحِكْمَةٍ مِنْ جِهَةِ الَّذِينَ هُمْ مِنْ خَارِجٍ ، مُفْتَدِينَ الْوَقْتَ. 
، لِيَكُنْ كَلاَمُكُمْ كُلَّ حِينٍ بِنِعْمَةٍ ، مُصْلَحاً بِمِلْحٍ، لِتَعْلَمُوا كَيْفَ يَجِبُ انْ تُجَاوِبُوا كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ. ] كو 4: 5، 6​ .


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لكل بنات المنتدي خدو بالكم ( للتحذير )*

*ميرسي على التنبيه بالكارثة دى*
*وربنا يحافظ على بناته*​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (5 مارس 2008)

*رد على: لكل بنات المنتدي خدو بالكم ( للتحذير )*

_*ربنا يحافظ على وخصوصا الايام دى​*_


----------



## Meriamty (5 مارس 2008)

*رد على: لكل بنات المنتدي خدو بالكم ( للتحذير )*


ميرسى على التحذير وربنا قادر يحمى بناته 







​


----------



## sameh7610 (5 مارس 2008)

*رد على: لكل بنات المنتدي خدو بالكم ( للتحذير )*

ميرسى على التحذير
وربنا يرحمنا


----------



## tifa_mm (9 مارس 2008)

*رد على: لكل بنات المنتدي خدو بالكم ( للتحذير )*

أنا شاب عضو جديد في هذا المنتدى وجميل جدا وعاجبني الوحدة الدينية اللي انا شايفها في المنتدى وربنا يشهد انه على اد اعجابي بيه على اد حزني الشديد اني الاقي حد يسب الاديان الاخرى بجهل من غير مايعرف عنه شئ ومدى استيائي للي بيحصل للبنات واللي اخواننا المسيحيين بيقولو انها بتحصل للمسيحيات وبس ياريت تشوفو برضو كم المسلمات اللي بيتعرضو لنفس الحوادث وعلى فكرة انا مسلم وبعتز باسلامي وبطلب اننا نفتح نقطة حوار تيجي من الشباب كفايانا بقا سكوت وعلى فكرة انا معنديش اي تعقيب على القصص اللي قرأتها دلوقتي لكن انا احب اختم كلمتي دي بآية تغافل عنها الكل سواء كان مسلم أو مسيحي
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم - لتجدن أشد الناس عداوة للذين امنو اليهود ولتجدن اقربهم مودة اللذين قالو انا نصارى ذلك بأن منهم قسيسين ورهبانا وأنهم لايستكبرون - صدق الله العظيم
واتمنا اني الاقي ردود وحورارت بدون تجريح او ادعاء على الاديان بغير دليل


----------



## نيفين ثروت (9 مارس 2008)

*رد على: لكل بنات المنتدي خدو بالكم ( للتحذير )*

ميرسى على التحذير ده ربنا يحفظ كل اولاده
لمجد اسمه القدوس
ربنا يباركك


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (19 سبتمبر 2008)

زغلول النجار قال:


> (***************


 


زغلول النجار قال:


> ***************


 
مش عارف ليه حاسس انك هتعمر معانا كتير يا حاج زغلول 
خصوصا و اسمك على اسم حبيبى زغلول ال؟؟؟؟ عيب اكتبها علشان فيه ناس محترمه فى المنتدى يا حبيبى لما تحب تشارك فى موضوع 
فى المنتدى ترد بحاجه تفيد الموضوع و يكون ردك محترم شوف اخواتك المسلمين المحترمين بيردوا ازاى و رد زيهم و لو مش عارف يبقى ربنا يقدرنا و نعلمك​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (19 سبتمبر 2008)

زغلول النجار قال:


> ***************


 
اتمنى يا تعدل اسلوبك يا تمشى بدل ما تطرد 
و يا عم لو احنا كافروون ايه اللى مدخلك فى وسطينا 
و بعدين مين اللى بيطفى نور الله ههههههههههههههه
هو انت فاكر ان نور الله ده شغال بمفتاح كهرباء
يا عم النجار انت​و الله عالم غريبه


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 سبتمبر 2008)

*بالسلامة يا اخ زغلول*

*تم توقيفك لمدة اسبوعين*

*حتى تتعلم النظام والادب وعدم اختراق القوانين*

*وتحتفظ بهذة الايات الشيطانية لنفسك فقط ...*​


----------



## Kiril (19 سبتمبر 2008)

مش جديدة عليهم
الحملة من اول السادات


----------



## tifa_mm (19 سبتمبر 2008)

يا اخواني الاعزاء انتم ليه احتديتو على العضو زغلول النجار لما قال ايه من القرآن وقلتو انه ملتزمش بآداب الحوار---- ومزعلتوش لما احد الاخوه قال ايات شيطانيه ياريت اداب الحوار تبقا من الطرفين علشان نعرف نكمل سوا    انا مسلم وبحب كل المسيحيين والمسلمين واحب اننا نكون اخوه بجد مش كلام ولو فيه اختلاف في العقيده فيلريت مننقلوش بالشكل الجارح اللي انا شايفو في المنتدى وكمان ميكونش فيه تطاول على الاديان وعايز أقولكم على حاجه ان دينا بيحرم علينا سب الاديان حتى لو كانت غير سماوية فما بالكم باحترامنا للكتاب المقدس اما لو كان فيه عضو تطاول فياريت كل من يتطاول من الطرفين ياخد عقابه .
اخوكم مصطفى


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 سبتمبر 2008)

tifa_mm قال:


> يا اخواني الاعزاء انتم ليه احتديتو على العضو زغلول النجار لما قال ايه من القرآن وقلتو انه ملتزمش بآداب الحوار---- ومزعلتوش لما احد الاخوه قال ايات شيطانيه ياريت اداب الحوار تبقا من الطرفين علشان نعرف نكمل سوا انا مسلم وبحب كل المسيحيين والمسلمين واحب اننا نكون اخوه بجد مش كلام ولو فيه اختلاف في العقيده فيلريت مننقلوش بالشكل الجارح اللي انا شايفو في المنتدى وكمان ميكونش فيه تطاول على الاديان وعايز أقولكم على حاجه ان دينا بيحرم علينا سب الاديان حتى لو كانت غير سماوية فما بالكم باحترامنا للكتاب المقدس اما لو كان فيه عضو تطاول فياريت كل من يتطاول من الطرفين ياخد عقابه .
> اخوكم مصطفى


 
*لما الايات اللي يحطها ينعتنا بيها بالكفار والمشركين*

*يبقى لا عايزينة ولا عايزين اياتة*

*ولا ليها مكان في الموضوع ولا المنتدى ككل*

*اية علاقة ايات من كتابة يحطها في موضوع زي دا ؟*

*برجاء عدم التدخل في قرارات الادارة مستقبلآ*

*وعدم الخروج عن الموضوع والا سيحزف من دون سابق انذار ...*


----------



## tifa_mm (19 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: للأخت فراشة*

***************

*حرر بواسطة فراشة مسيحية*


----------



## tifa_mm (20 سبتمبر 2008)

**************

حرر بواسطة فراشة مسيحية*


----------



## tifa_mm (20 سبتمبر 2008)

**************

حرر بواسطة فراشة مسيحية*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (20 سبتمبر 2008)

*نبهت عدم الخروج عن الموضوع*

*وانت تصر على مخالفة القوانين والتشتييت*

*و وضع ايات شيطانية تنعتنا باقذر الكلام *

*روح اتعلم الزوق والنظام قبل ما تسجل في منتدى مسيحي*
​


----------



## جيلان (20 سبتمبر 2008)

*ربنا يحمينا*


----------

